# New Odyssea quad T5 HO Fixture



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I just received and installed my new Odyssea quad lamp T5 HO fixture. Came fully installed with external ballasts and separate cords for each pair of lamps. Cam fully assembled with 4 bulbs 6500k(all aquatic plant suitable).

Easy to unpack and setup.

the only surprise was there are no switches for the bulbs. Just separate cords.

So far so good.

HOpe the A/C in my house can keep up.

bob

bought off ebay $108.95 no sales tax; free shipping.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

aquatraders.com they have came along way in inprovements... i had a 4 bulb power compact light fixture that i got from odyssea and it only lasted 8 months. then i went to t5 ho. for the price these fixtures are i think they are worth getting... 

speaking of light fixtures I was the 380/75 petsmart and i notice aquaeon light fixtures and light bulbs. when did that company started making plant light fixtures, and plant bulbs... it looks like they just copied the slimline model of coralife...


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Pictures Pictures post some pictures please I love to see it.
I m interesting with they Dual 36" T5HO $49.
but I can't find website for more info of products ^^

thanks


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae2610 said:


> Pictures Pictures post some pictures please I love to see it.
> I m interesting with they Dual 36" T5HO $49.
> but I can't find website for more info of products ^^
> 
> thanks


http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-2x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52122.htm

http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-4x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52304p.htm


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks Joe 
I just bought 20Gal long the tank is 30" long do you think I should buy light 24" or 36" ?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae2610 said:


> thanks Joe
> I just bought 20Gal long the tank is 30" long do you think I should buy light 24" or 36" ?


depends on what you want to grow but a 20 long is shallow so it would take much light to reach the bottom that a one normal out put t5 should do it... i'd say 36 and raise it around a 6 to 12 inchs from the top of the tank....


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I like 36" too because I don't think I can put 24" on top of the tank, but right now have to find a stand first Huhuhuhuhuhuh

thank for advice Joe


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae2610 said:


> I think I like 36" too because I don't think I can put 24" on top of the tank, but right now have to find a stand first Huhuhuhuhuhuh
> 
> thank for advice Joe


you could always build one and remember that a 20g long will fit a 29g stand same length and width.


----------

